# Never felt so goond positive about divorce



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, all

THings have been hectic since I last posted but this week I'm convinced that my husband has issues and I've made peace with the thought of divorce. I can just see my life starting. 

I'm soo soo happy thank you guys for your support.. I will still be around cause I have an online family now :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Glad to see a person doing well. Disfunctions are just a wall between two people in a relationship. Like any wall, only the person on the inside can stop reinforcing them and slowly take it down one piece at a time. That is why everyone's issue is their own to deal and fix. A good relationship will have clear pathways from one person to the next. We feel a deeper sense of connection, intimacy, when those things occur. We then feel more love, and we can love more in return. When we feel understood, it brings such a great connection that the person who loves us, understands us.


----------

